# New treasures scored at an auction/estate sale!



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 11, 2021)

I had to fight for what I got- bottle people heard about this auction/estate sale- someone was a collector. I have only gone thru about 1/2, even to glance thru. Check it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























And in a box of whiskeys was a really beautiful book.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Then the guy from the auction who is president of the local bottle club came out to my car and put this box of stuff in my car and said “there might be something in this?” Check it, and there’s 2 and 3 of the really good ones dating back to 1890s .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Original pix
















































And on and on- the box is big and that only scratches the surface. I’m in shock here- after feeling like $500ish was too much for it all! I think I might get it back, though. Can’t wait to see the remaining boxes filled with really old lady leg whiskeys, and a LOT of them?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## historic-antiques (Oct 12, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I had to fight for what I got- bottle people heard about this auction/estate sale- someone was a collector. I have only gone thru about 1/2, even to glance thru. Check it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What treasures!!!!!  Great rare finds!!!  I too have found treasures in auction "lot boxes" that nobody realizes and have purchased them extremely cheap!!!  Most of the times bidders didn't know what was in these boxes!  Congrats to you, keep on treasure hunting!!!  historic-antiques


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 12, 2021)

historic-antiques said:


> What treasures!!!!! Great rare finds!!! I too have found treasures in auction "lot boxes" that nobody realizes and have purchased them extremely cheap!!! Most of the times bidders didn't know what was in these boxes! Congrats to you, keep on treasure hunting!!! historic-antiques



It just keeps happening. I really am not sure of what I’m looking at with the stuff that’s been worth a chunk but usually a gut vibe, and some bottles that I do know. You are right though- they just don’t know. But isn’t it fun? I think it’s a blast! Seems like every week, I’m scoring on some crazy thing like this…. I’m still working on the germ proof Red Cross stick phone mouthpiece. I told the guy who auctioned that, about it- we all thought it was part of a salt shaker.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 12, 2021)

The big carter's master is nice.   That's an older label...

Jim G


----------



## mahune (Oct 12, 2021)

Truly amazing find. Those newspapers.... just, wow!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 13, 2021)

What an amazing haul. My favorites are the bottles first then the newspapers and magazines. I would be reading them all night and day.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 13, 2021)

Some great finds - the book is killer for sure


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2021)

First three whiskeys are great...


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

mahune said:


> Truly amazing find. Those newspapers.... just, wow!



It’s like a peak in time before my time…. Well some of it. And the advertising of bottles we know, well…. Really fun! But omg, it was such a different time-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What an amazing haul. My favorites are the bottles first then the newspapers and magazines. I would be reading them all night and day.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



That’s about what I’m doing…. (Real carefully) I like the 1906 San Francisco earthquake and fire edition? All of them are a slap in the head from history that just was not so vivid and real, back in school? I like the ads- a lot of them are a snapshot in time of our bottles. The life mags are not worth much and I would just keep those, not worth parting with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

epackage said:


> First three whiskeys are great...



And I only had to wash some dust off them, unlike so many. But I haven’t even started with my favorite lot that I can’t wait to get into/ lots of lady leg old bottles.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 16, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Some great finds - the book is killer for sure



I think I will sell it and buy the paperback, so I don’t cry if my cats do anything to it…. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A house filled with home wreckers! Home wreckers and antiques- what could go wrong? 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 16, 2021)

I had 2 Dogs & upto 8 or 9 Cats in my House a few Years ago, not the best Combination with hundreds of Bottles on Shelves. LEON.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Oct 18, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I had 2 Dogs & upto 8 or 9 Cats in my House a few Years ago, not the best Combination with hundreds of Bottles on Shelves. LEON.



And antiques, throughout…. It makes it interesting, but somehow we make it work. I guess the cats pay the bills and buy me 1 top of the line vacuum cleaner, every year! (Thank you, Kira, for the vacuum u bought me, just yesterday)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

